# Gesuch: Gästepass



## Nefarie (19. Mai 2012)

Hallo liebe Buffed Community,

wie so viele, bin ich derzeit ebenfalls auf der Suche nach einem stolzen Diablo III Besitzer, der einen seiner Gästepässe nicht für engere Freunde oder Bekannte benötigt und mir geben würde. Würde mich riesig freuen. Wie auch immer es aus geht: *Noch ein frohes Spiel und schönen Abend*


----------

